

Kinda cool - How to Obscure Any URL (2002) - joubee
http://www.pc-help.org/obscure.htm

======
joubee
Modern browsers automatically decode encoded URLs (ie, if you enter %20 into
your address bar - it'll change it to the space that represents) IE (at least)
won't let you use the auth@domain format either Using the IP almost in any
form won't help - as most sites are name-bound

what do you use today to do this

